# My car paid for itself this year.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

So I checked my bank last week and I filtered by deposits from Uber and Lyft and found out that I am almost at 30 Grand for earnings this year between both Lyft and Uber and that includes PDB. So that means the Camry that I bought at Zero miles in the beginning of last year paid for itself. This is just evening and weekend driving and not including my day job. Luckily I don't pay Rent and I send money to family in another country once a month, but I was able to save a lot and I still paid a year and a half of car payments in advance by sending $100 daily Lyft and Uber earnings to car each day for a few months in the beginning of the year and I later just started saving the money since the car was paid for in advance. So next payment is due October 2017 and once I get to September 2017 I will resume sending Lyft earnings to car payments again to pay another year and half or more in advance and keep this process going. About 16K is left of the car now, but the amount of money it earned me is more than paying for itself. This is a great evening and weekend Gig considering how much I earned this year. It allowed me to put nearly 20K in savings. Rideshare insurance is 270 a month for both cars that me and my brother use.

Edit: and I want to add that it appears Lyft and Uber purposely make it impossible for people to know how much they have made YTD so far without having to individually click on all weeks--it is hard to know what I made so far. I think they do this on purpose because they know they have a lot of Section 8 people that need to watch their income or people scared of IRS that need to watch their income so far.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> So I checked my bank last week and I filtered by deposits from Uber and Lyft and found out that I am almost at 30 Grand for earnings this year between both Lyft and Uber and that includes PDB. So that means the Camry that I bought at Zero miles in the beginning of last year paid for itself. This is just evening and weekend driving and not including my day job. Luckily I don't pay Rent and I send money to family in another country once a month, but I was able to save a lot and I still paid a year and a half of car payments in advance by sending $100 daily Lyft and Uber earnings to car each day for a few months in the beginning of the year and I later just started saving the money since the car was paid for in advance. So next payment is due October 2017 and once I get to September 2017 I will resume sending Lyft earnings to car payments again to pay another year and half or more in advance and keep this process going. About 16K is left of the car now, but the amount of money it earned me is more than paying for itself. This is a great evening and weekend Gig considering how much I earned this year. It allowed me to put nearly 20K in savings. Rideshare insurance is 270 a month for both cars that me and my brother use.


With lots of negative comments on the Uberpeople forum,it is nice to read a happy story.I'm glad for you and your family. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Do tell said:


> With lots of negative comments on the Uberpeople forum,it is nice to read a happy story.I'm glad for you and your family. Happy Thanksgiving


Thanks, guess Lyft gave me a good thanksgiving this year. If it weren't for all the passenger tips--I would not have made what I did.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I keep a xcel spreadsheet that has my Lyft and Uber earnings. I then have my weekly gas expenses, cleaning and misc expenses. I started at the middle of February and I'm sitting at a net earnings of $41,000 ytd. I bought a 2015 passat sel with 2800 in March for $16k so I too have covered the cost of the car.
My car isn't paid off but I have made 2 car payments every month except this month and next month. Spending money on vacations and Christmas gifts instead lol

Full disclosure I have $2810 in ytd sign up and referral bonuses


I love hearing people making this gig work for them instead of trashing it and whining


----------



## ubermay74 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello Ozzyoz I'm glad to hear positive comments and that you meet all the expectations for the year,but i have a question ,in what state do you drive and does rideshare insurance is the same as for hire car commercial insurance ? thank you .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ubermay74 said:


> Hello Ozzyoz I'm glad to hear positive comments and that you meet all the expectations for the year,but i have a question ,in what state do you drive and does rideshare insurance is the same as for hire car commercial insurance ? thank you .


I drive in MN and no rideshare insurance doesnt cover driver or anything during lyft ride with pax or going to pick up. it only covers certain stages. Commercial is far superior to it. Lyft and Uber only match my current personal insurance rates in event of accident.


----------



## ubermay74 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you ,happy holidays .


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I keep a xcel spreadsheet that has my Lyft and Uber earnings. I then have my weekly gas expenses, cleaning and misc expenses. I started at the middle of February and I'm sitting at a net earnings of $41,000 ytd. I bought a 2015 passat sel with 2800 in March for $16k so I too have covered the cost of the car.
> My car isn't paid off but I have made 2 car payments every month except this month and next month. Spending money on vacations and Christmas gifts instead lol
> 
> Full disclosure I have $2810 in ytd sign up and referral bonuses
> ...


In most markets,this is not a good full-time gig. But with reasonable goals,you can be quite successful.Your story and the Ops story made my day. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Do tell said:


> In most markets,this is not a good full-time gig. But with reasonable goals,you can be quite successful.Your story and the Ops story made my day. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


its like my 2nd fulltime gig. Conditions are sweet most of the time. Guess we must be in good markets. Some complaim they are paying Lyft and Uber to drive.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> its like my 2nd fulltime gig. Conditions are sweet most of the time. Guess we must be in good markets. Some complaim they are paying Lyft and Uber to drive.


I do this extremely part-time.I do mean extremely.If I can't make $30 to $40 a hour,I don't do it.So I do it very little.I'm mostly an independent contractor cargo van driver.Good money,but I never get any tips.lol


----------



## RoCard08 (Aug 30, 2016)

Like stated above it's refreshing to hear a positive story other than the typical complaints about drivers being robbed. I do this Friday and Saturday nights from 10pm to 3am and not every weekend. This is just a side gig for me to make extra cash and pay off some lingering debt that I want gone. I have decided to drive a couple days after work and still weekends to help pay debt off faster but overall I'd say it's a great way to earn that income and having the flexibility to do it when I want and how I want.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Glad it's working for you. in my .70/.15 market with no boost, I can only work surges in order for this to make any sense. it is a part time gig only with my hourly expectation of $15/hr pretty easily met with my light 5-15 hr schedule. I don't believe there's any way I could make this a full time job here.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Duuuuude... why aren't you in a Select/XL Cadillac Escalade or Select-only Maserati Quattroporte if your car budget was $30k???

OR

A cheapie XL that woulda been paid off by your INSURANCE PAYMENTS alone????


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

OP, I'm close to you. I didn't start Ubering until March, and also took off most of September and October, but in 8 months I have $18,000 in the bank, actual expenses of $3,000 and $11,000 of deductible expenses as the IRS figures it. My car, bought brand new back in December, cost $19,500.

I am very happy with this, especially since I have a full-time day job that pays my mortgage, health insurance, and all the other essentials.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

whats PDB


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> whats PDB


Power Driver Bonus


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> So I checked my bank last week and I filtered by deposits from Uber and Lyft and found out that I am almost at 30 Grand for earnings this year between both Lyft and Uber and that includes PDB. So that means the Camry that I bought at Zero miles in the beginning of last year paid for itself. This is just evening and weekend driving and not including my day job. Luckily I don't pay Rent and I send money to family in another country once a month, but I was able to save a lot and I still paid a year and a half of car payments in advance by sending $100 daily Lyft and Uber earnings to car each day for a few months in the beginning of the year and I later just started saving the money since the car was paid for in advance. So next payment is due October 2017 and once I get to September 2017 I will resume sending Lyft earnings to car payments again to pay another year and half or more in advance and keep this process going. About 16K is left of the car now, but the amount of money it earned me is more than paying for itself. This is a great evening and weekend Gig considering how much I earned this year. It allowed me to put nearly 20K in savings. Rideshare insurance is 270 a month for both cars that me and my brother use.
> 
> Edit: and I want to add that it appears Lyft and Uber purposely make it impossible for people to know how much they have made YTD so far without having to individually click on all weeks--it is hard to know what I made so far. I think they do this on purpose because they know they have a lot of Section 8 people that need to watch their income or people scared of IRS that need to watch their income so far.


How many miles ?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> How many miles ?


34k is where I'm at now. At one point this was full-time gig for me before I got my day job so it accrued higher than normal and i think the mods took out my wastebin link of ytd left earnings.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> So I checked my bank last week and I filtered by deposits from Uber and Lyft and found out that I am almost at 30 Grand for earnings this year between both Lyft and Uber and that includes PDB. So that means the Camry that I bought at Zero miles in the beginning of last year paid for itself. This is just evening and weekend driving and not including my day job. Luckily I don't pay Rent and I send money to family in another country once a month, but I was able to save a lot and I still paid a year and a half of car payments in advance by sending $100 daily Lyft and Uber earnings to car each day for a few months in the beginning of the year and I later just started saving the money since the car was paid for in advance. So next payment is due October 2017 and once I get to September 2017 I will resume sending Lyft earnings to car payments again to pay another year and half or more in advance and keep this process going. About 16K is left of the car now, but the amount of money it earned me is more than paying for itself. This is a great evening and weekend Gig considering how much I earned this year. It allowed me to put nearly 20K in savings. Rideshare insurance is 270 a month for both cars that me and my brother use.
> 
> Edit: and I want to add that it appears Lyft and Uber purposely make it impossible for people to know how much they have made YTD so far without having to individually click on all weeks--it is hard to know what I made so far. I think they do this on purpose because they know they have a lot of Section 8 people that need to watch their income or people scared of IRS that need to watch their income so far.


Sending money to family? You're a good person!


----------

